# Photographer in Las Vegas



## ngaerlan (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone visiting Las Vegas or lives in Las Vegas and needs a photographer please visit my website at www.ninogphotography.com


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 23, 2011)

I think you need to seriously work on your portfolio before you can hope to get hired for some interesting jobs.


----------



## ngaerlan (Mar 23, 2011)

I am just starting out and do not have a lot of clients at the moment, so my portfolio is at a minimum, but thank you for your feedback, Do you have a website ?


----------



## CNCO (Mar 23, 2011)

very blurry, what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## kanchua (Jul 3, 2012)

Before getting any fresh work one really needs to work hard and put up some interesting photography as example. And i must tel you i am quite impressed by your work. Great stuff mate. There are so many beautiful photographer in las vegas from whom you can learn something good as well.


----------



## Forkie (Jul 3, 2012)

Link in the OP is broken...


----------

